# Friday the 13th..and all is well?



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Another Friday the 13th....8.2 Earthquakes (happened a couple days ago) in the Phillipines off Sumatra
NO Tsunami this time thankfully....more tornados in Texas, Oklahoma

but in Port Dover, Ontario, every Friday the 13th is a reason to celebrate and gather...
this year the beer will be flowing and the tats visible everywhere.. April 13th and July 13th.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Should be nice weather, for April. Good day for a ride.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Should be nice weather, for April. Good day for a ride.


Or some skiing, Surprise snow blankets Alberta - The Weather Network


> Calgary International Airport picked up 18 cm of snow with this storm, while higher elevations of the city saw 25 cm.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Yup, seems that all is well [thus far].

I read the following, but not sure if it's accurate; care to check it out carverman?!

"In a 400-year period, the 13th falls on a Friday more than any other day: 688 times."

Oh, and make sure black cats won't cross your path. :cat:


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a black cat, and I'm sure she crossed my path several times this morning. Amazing I made it to work in one piece, really. :eek2:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Spudd said:


> I have a black cat...


I'm pretty sure that your own pet does not count.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Never better!

Nice weather, NHL playoffs...


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

P_I said:


> Or some skiing, Surprise snow blankets Alberta - The Weather Network


Aaaand this is why I'm making a spontaneous trip (likely by myself) to Banff tonight for some snowboarding. 14cm overnight... Snow + mountains = awesome.

Or maybe Jasper... they got 18cm :smile:

What kind of riding are you talking about, andrewf?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

There is more "curse" in having to buy monthly transit passes/token from a hog-town booth ticket-collector (the bettter-way-not :nightmare: ) than having a black cat crossing your path!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmm, having a bad day *Beaver?* It's Friday the 13th, hence a special day, so come on, change your mood to: ositive:

Snowboarding in April? No thanks, but have fun *Barwelle!* :cool2:


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Why not?! It won't be freezing cold, and I don't think the mountain will be slushy yet. So it should be good conditions, temperature-wise, with some powder to boot. And it's not like summer (and summer activities) are here yet! If I stay home, I'll be tromping through mud if I want to get outdoors.

Though I can understand if it seems odd to you. My Ontarian friend says it's been T-shirt weather out East.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bite me .:tongue-new:.. err maybe not ... snakes on a streetcar episode? :eek2:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> snakes on a streetcar episode? :eek2:


Don't give carverman more ideas, lol.

*Barwelle:* it's a big country, but even so, yes, we have been having wacky weather everywhere.

Last month, Toronto smashed an all-time heat record temperature nearing 30c, but I was out of the country, so I missed that heatwave [was baking someplace else]. :biggrin:

Anyway, now it's a little crispier & just the way I like it!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Barwelle said:


> Why not?! It won't be freezing cold, and I don't think the mountain will be slushy yet. So it should be good conditions, temperature-wise, with some powder to boot. And it's not like summer (and summer activities) are here yet! If I stay home, I'll be tromping through mud if I want to get outdoors.
> 
> Though I can understand if it seems odd to you. My Ontarian friend says it's been T-shirt weather out East.


I rode my bike to work today, but I would love to go (snowboard) riding again. Regardless of the conditions, at least you have the option of going to the mountains.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup, can't deny it... it is wonderful to be within day trip distance of the mountains. And away from the smog and congestion and concentration of civilization that is T-dot. I know it's not all bad there, but it's too much for this westerner.

Props to you for cycling to work, FP. How long of a ride is it? Do you ride in the winter? I did when I was going to college, it was not a long ride through, 20mins at most. It was rough some days, but something to be proud of. Only fell once!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Barwelle said:


> Props to you for cycling to work, FP. How long of a ride is it? Do you ride in the winter?


My ride is about 5km, so not too long. I don't ride during the winter although I do try to go as far as I can. Last December I rode up to Dec. 24.

I don't mind the cold, but if there is any snow/ice then I don't ride.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I ride to work too, about 3km. I ride year-round. This year there wasn't any winter to speak of so it was very easy! Last year was much more challenging. I do bail and take the bus if it's actively blizzarding or something.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I ride 8kms. Don't even break a sweat. There's a cool park nearby I'm hoping to even ride during lunch just to get some vitamin D. I miss snowboarding in fresh pow though and spring was the best time.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Hmmm, having a bad day *Beaver?* It's Friday the 13th, hence a special day, so come on, change your mood to: ositive:
> 
> Snowboarding in April? No thanks, but have fun *Barwelle!* :cool2:


In Banff, you can easily snowboard or ski up to the beginning of May. If you get the right conditions, you can do so in your shorts (well with a little beer)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> Why not?! It won't be freezing cold, and I don't think the mountain will be slushy yet. So it should be good conditions, temperature-wise, with some powder to boot. And it's not like summer (and summer activities) are here yet! If I stay home, I'll be tromping through mud if I want to get outdoors.
> 
> Though I can understand if it seems odd to you. My Ontarian friend says it's been T-shirt weather out East.


It's already really slushy, it was a really wet and heavy snow, so maybe no powder, but still night.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Don't give carverman more ideas, lol.


I add some variety to this section, reduces the boredom..at least that is the intention.



> Last month, Toronto smashed an all-time heat record temperature nearing 30c, but I was out of the country, so I missed that heatwave [was baking someplace else]. :biggrin:
> Anyway, now it's a little crispier & just the way I like it!


That heatwave in March was nice but scary, since it's so unusual. Not sure if global warming has something to do with it....these 8.2 earthquakes occurring more frequently may be an omen...Mother Nature is not pleased with us..drilling holes everywhere, ruining the earth...I'm sure we will pay for it in the long run and it won't necessarily be on Friday the 13th!

Now for those interested in numbers. Friday the 13th in April again is 2018. 

BTW..with all your superstitions...what's wrong with black cats? They are rather nice, I know of one, and I give him treats sometimes...
.now where did I put that "lucky rabbit's foot"? and my mojo? Friday the 13th..is it over yet? :biggrin:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> In Banff, you can easily snowboard or ski up to the beginning of May. If you get the right conditions, you can do so in your shorts (well with a little beer)


Longer than that but without lifts! And make sure not to fall. The legs don't like corn snow much.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> 1. I add some variety to this section, reduces the boredom..at least that is the intention.
> 2. BTW..with all your superstitions...what's wrong with black cats?


1. You most certainly add pizzazz; lost count by now how many times you have made me ROFL. :biggrin: :cheerful: 

There are some very unique & interesting contributing personalities on this forum and you're definitely one of them! 

2. What superstitions & when did I say I was one? About the cat thing.....nah, that was just for last Friday.

*I'm not su·per·sti·tious.*


----------

